# sunday morning fishing



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

ready to head out in the morning and fish with my bro hopefully catch some king but if there is bobos and spaninsh it will be a good day


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Where you headed?


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Check weather...might b little breezy


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

ya ima be out there with him we heading out to pcola beach pier, we heard that hasnt been much but just fishing is more enjoyable then staying at home watching tv


----------

